# vaccinations and de-wormers?



## KaylaElizabeth (Sep 6, 2008)

What do you guys suggest? I'm going to be having surgery October 6th so I want to make sure my little feral/adopted pigeon is healthy because I won't be able to handle him as much for a week or two. I don't believe we have a bird vet in our area...

Oh and any one ever tried Bayverm Wormer from Foy's? I think I may get that.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

KaylaElizabeth said:


> What do you guys suggest? I'm going to be having surgery October 6th so I want to make sure my little feral/adopted pigeon is healthy because I won't be able to handle him as much for a week or two. I don't believe we have a bird vet in our area...
> 
> Oh and any one ever tried Bayverm Wormer from Foy's? I think I may get that.


A lot depends on if this pigeon will in contact with other pigeons. I assume you're keeping it as a pet so other bird contact would be minimal, if not non-existent. 
For me personally, if the pigeon was a pet, I wouldn't worry very much, if at all about vaccinations. And at his age, I don't know that I worry too much about worms either. If however you DO want to worm him, maybe in another week or two, with one pigeon, I'd opt for a wormer in pill form. No waste that way and one pack would last forever. 
How are his droppings looking? You got him pretty early in life and he looks good in the pictures, so, again, I personally, wouldn't start giving him medications unless something caused alarm. 
Most pigeons are vaccinated because of them being free flying and constantly at risk of coming in contact with other birds and those of us who race and/or show our birds are always exposing them to other fanciers birds and so they are constantly at risk.
Your situation is a bit different. If the baby is healthy now, there's no reason he should stay that way for the most part. 
I'd go with more preventative measures, like ACV in the water, vitamins and good food and plenty of sunshine and exercise.


----------



## KaylaElizabeth (Sep 6, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> How are his droppings looking? You got him pretty early in life and he looks good in the pictures, so, again, I personally, wouldn't start giving him medications unless something caused alarm.


I actually just today noticed tiny(Like REALLY tiny) white worms in his droppings. That's why I'm bringing it up. Otherwise everything has been great.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

KaylaElizabeth said:


> I actually just today noticed tiny(Like REALLY tiny) white worms in his droppings. That's why I'm bringing it up. Otherwise everything has been great.


In that case, you DO need to get a wormer and worm him. Those are tape worms I believe. I'd do that ASAP.


----------



## KaylaElizabeth (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out which wormer would be best. Foy's Pigeon Supplies is only a few hours away so shipping shouldn't take that long.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If I was dosing just one or two birds, I'd go with this one. I've never used it myself, but I have 100 pigeons, so putting a pill down each ones throat isn't even considered. LOL
I use the stuff you put in the water or the Ivomectin, but that's expensive and a bottle would last you 4 ever plus another 10 years........

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/58-59.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How old is your pigeon?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Jay3 said:


> How old is your pigeon?



Seems she's off line now. Here's a post with pictures. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=318672&postcount=28

This was three days ago. This baby is around 3 to 3 1/2 weeks old. Just a few days from when we (pigeon fanciers) would wean our babies. It's plenty old enough to be given a worm pill. Especially since she has to order it and tomorrow is Friday so she probably wouldn't get it until Monday.


----------



## KaylaElizabeth (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the help everyone.

:]]]]


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Seems she's off line now. Here's a post with pictures.
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=318672&postcount=28
> 
> This was three days ago. This baby is around 3 to 3 1/2 weeks old. Just a few days from when we (pigeon fanciers) would wean our babies. It's plenty old enough to be given a worm pill. Especially since she has to order it and tomorrow is Friday so she probably wouldn't get it until Monday.


Oh what a pretty baby. How old do they have to be to worm them? Still learning.


----------

